# Ghosts.



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

I was just sitting here, at the computer, TV is on, minding my own business when I hear the bathroom door close. Well it sounded like when a door isn't latched shut and a breeze blows and knocks the door against the door frame. It did this twice in the space of, I dunno, 20 minutes I suppose.

Thing is, the door is wide open, and because it's so fucking cold at the moment all windows are closed. I heard it twice, as clear as a bell.

Couple nights ago I was laying in bed and I kept hearing the sound plastic trays and bottle makes when squished, that kinda crack noise, it was coming from the end of my bed by the wardrobe. Thing is, there is nothing in that corner made of plastic. even the cat laid next to me looking into the same corner. 

Again a couple nights ago I was sitting here as I am now when I heard a "thud thud" like something with some weight to it fell on the floor and bounced once. I know I was not hearing things as the cat was in here and he looked up in the direction of the door too. Upon investigation, nothing had moved or fallen.

I could go on and on about all the weird things I have experienced in the almost two and a half years I have lived here, but I will stick to these most recent events.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I could go on and on about all the weird things I have experienced in the almost two and a half years I have lived here, but I will stick to these most recent events.



Plus you already told us about most of them in your last ghosts thread :V

Edit: For future reference


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you sure there's nothing hiding in the walls?


----------



## Aetius (Jan 17, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Again a couple nights ago I was sitting here as I am now when I heard a "*thud thud*" like something with some weight to it fell on the floor and bounced once. I know I was not hearing things as the cat was in here and he looked up in the direction of the door too. Upon investigation, nothing had moved or fallen.



You neighbors are just having sex :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 17, 2012)

Now, I'm not saying it was aliens, but...


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

I dont know about you but i belive in ghost.

Get some holy water and rock salt.

And a repirator.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Are you sure there's nothing hiding in the walls?



There is a big difference between a door and a wall. :v

Also I just heard something like paper rustling through there, of course the first thing I look for is the cat, but he is sat right behind me staring at the lounge door again.

Every time I hear an odd, audible noise I always check to see if it's my cat but he is always near me or asleep.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Listen to what i say comrade i am not joking.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

The call's coming from inside the house; it was me. <3

WHY WONT YOU LET COME DOWN FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Listen to what i say comrade i am not joking.



Why would I want rid of it? it's not causing me harm.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

You dont know bro its toying with you.

Its tying to lure you.

just trust me please.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> You dont know bro its toying with you.
> 
> Its tying to lure you.
> 
> just trust me please.



It's just a squatter. They never cause any harm. They just take your Pop-Tarts in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> You dont know bro its toying with you.
> 
> Its tying to lure you.
> 
> just trust me please.



do you think it's like the grudge or something?


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> do you think it's like the grudge or something?


The hell is a grudge.

No i meen a matter ghost a ghost who can use real world things there dangerous and mean as hell.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> The hell is a grudge.
> 
> No i meen a matter ghost a ghost who can use real world things there dangerous and mean as hell.



The Grudge.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> You dont know bro its toying with you.
> 
> Its tying to lure you.
> 
> just trust me please.



I've been here two and a half years, I personaly believe I am followed as I have had experiences where ever I have lived, if it was out to hurt me it would have by now.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I've been here two and a half years, I personaly believe I am followed as I have had experiences where ever I have lived, if it was out to hurt me it would have by now.


Ghosts cant die it could toy with you for 20 years and then strike.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Ghosts cant die it could toy with you for 20 years and then strike.



It's not a threat, that much I do know.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 17, 2012)

Probably some infrasound or electromagnetic source fucking with your brain.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Please for your safety trust me.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Ghosts cant die it could toy with you for 20 years and then strike.



And if it's apparently 'benign' as far as action, why go to any extent to agitate it?

Besides, I'd never live, let alone die in a place for 20 years. That's just silly.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Ghosts cant die


Yeah, cos they're, like, already dead, man.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Whatever comrade its your life.

dont listen to crazy old veeno.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Ghosts cant die it could toy with you for 20 years and then strike.



hey they said that on a few games but i proved them wrong :v


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Probably some infrasound or electromagnetic source fucking with your brain.


Interesting.
But it doesn't affect your hearing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Probably some infrasound or electromagnetic source fucking with your brain.



Except I don't have the symptoms. I'm not feeling any anxiety.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

EXACTLY

its a damn matterghost.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Interesting.
> But it doesn't affect your hearing.



I don't have the symptoms described either. Plus I haven't seen anything, it's just everyday sounds I hear that isn't me making them.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2012)

I am still pretty cynical about these ghost "experiences." If it hasn't "appeared" to you yet, I doubt it's a ghost.
---
_*If there's something strange
in your neighborhood
Who ya gonna call?
*_


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

And these only happen at night?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> And these only happen at night?


Between 1am and 3am usually, however the thud on the floor the other night was actually about 9 in the evening. I have everything turned off at night.

I mean if it was something fucking with my brain then why does my cat react to the sounds? That must indicate the sounds are there.


----------



## Namba (Jan 17, 2012)

WHO YOU GONNA CALL


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> WHO YOU GONNA CALL



i was waiting for this


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> WHO YOU GONNA CALL



BILL MURRAY MURRY


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Between 1am and 3am usually, however the thud on the floor the other night was actually about 9 in the evening. I have everything turned off at night.
> 
> I mean if it was something fucking with my brain then why does my cat react to the sounds? That must indicate the sounds are there.


1am to 3am?

MATTER GHOST


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2012)

It's just Ceiling Cat fucking with you.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 17, 2012)

If you're feeling adventurous, you could bring a medium and a Oiuja board to your place...


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Will you atleast wear a cross when you go to bed?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> 1am to 3am?
> 
> MATTER GHOST



The fuck is a matter ghost?



veeno said:


> Will you atleast wear a cross when you go to bed?



No, it's not a threat. You can't just go calling it something just because it happens at a certain time.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> The fuck is a matter ghost?



Like a normal ghost, except it can teabag you.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

A ghost that can use real world objects to hurt people.

MATTER GHOST


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> A ghost that can use real world objects to hurt people.
> 
> MATTER GHOST



!: it's not using any real object. 2: it's just sounds, nothing is being moved.

Except the fucking lights on my lego police station behind me on the shelf, I found one positioned all the way up and one positioned all the way down, that is NOT how I have the flood lights set and that is not the first time I have found them put in a different position than what I left em in.


----------



## Namba (Jan 17, 2012)

Ectoplasm everywhere!
Sure, sure, blame the ghost.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2012)

Ghosts are such dicks. I mean here they are, discovering they can affect - and therefore communicate with - the mortal world, and what do they do? Move pieces of Lego about and scrunch bits of paper for shits and giggles.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> A ghost that can use real world objects to hurt people.
> 
> MATTER GHOST



I thought ghosts that can manipulate things were called Poltergeists.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Poltergiest are weaker than matter ghosts.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Ectoplasm everywhere!
> Sure, sure, blame the ghost.


Ew, ghost cum.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Poltergiest are weaker than matter ghosts.



Well, I googled Matter Ghost and got absolutely nothing relevant.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

I would like to say that it could be a cat or another animal, but if your cat isn't reacting badly.........

Sounds creepy, man. Do you have hollow walls? It could also be mice. I know that when I had mice, I heard all sorts of fucking creepy noises during the night, crackling noises (there was plastic wrapping beneath the floorboards apparently) and sometimes thudding. Though, a cat and mice under the same roof, laughable. As for the door, not sure what that could be, maybe that has something to do with the cat?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Will you atleast wear a cross when you go to bed?


Humbug, only factorizing your vacuum string fields can eliminate matter-ghosts. 

Gee, don't they teach you anything in ghostology these days?


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I know who is causing all this


----------



## phasma (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> I dont know about you but i belive in ghost.
> 
> Get some holy water and rock salt.
> 
> And a repirator.





veeno said:


> The hell is a grudge.
> 
> No i mean a matter ghost a ghost who can use real world things there dangerous and mean as hell.



This is truth spoken here. Ive had my own experiences with these things when I was a bit younger. Need less to say its not fun. Veeno is right, if its really a ghost there is no possible way to tell its intentions. Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jan 17, 2012)

Could be bats, mice, your cat, or even pre-REM hallucinations or whatever you might call it. Matter ghost? No offense, but I think not.

I can't really give any insight on the supernatural because my desire for truth doesn't rest on a magical foundation.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

I still favor the theory that it's me, and that I'm only there for the toaster pastries.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 17, 2012)

It's just air pressure changes...


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 17, 2012)

The only ghosts I care about are the ones circling my hat on tf2. :V


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Or maybe you're going mad. And the cat is just a figment of your imagination that serves to make the noises seem more real.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 18, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Or maybe you're going mad. And the cat is just a figment of your imagination that serves to make the noises seem more real.



Or as written by M. Night Chaccaron, the cat R da ghost. Or better yet, YOU'RE the ghost Randy. Now you're self aware and can pass on from the Interbus.

But no, no such nonsense. You see, he's not agitated at the current time, so it's inaccurate to call him mad. Insane is also non-applicable for now, as there's no way to tell where he is relative to sanity without a graphing calculator. (It's simply much more likely that he's out of sanity rather than in it, considering the news of his recent self-awareness.) Seeing as how I left mine at the beach while graphing the slopes of waves for recreation, it falls to you to resolve this.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Or as written by M. Night Chaccaron, the cat R da ghost. Or better yet, YOU'RE the ghost Randy. Now you're self aware and can pass on from the Interbus.


While I was watching Signs and 



Spoiler: they were in the diner



And the girl pointed and said, "Who's that?" I was about to scream/SHOUT out loud, "That's the director, you dimwit!"


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Very well.
The agitation is purely mental. And if the mental side of him refuses the agitation to express itself, then express itself it will not. So it is possible that he's very agitated without him knowing (Mental defence mechanism?). The insanity ( or outsanity, whichever works) brought on by the suppressed agitation could be the thing that's breaking through to the conciousness, expressing itself in sudden noises.
BUT the brain does not like that. So it created a cat in the mind's eye that 'looks' at the 'noise'. Effectively keeping Randy sane.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 18, 2012)

Ghosts exist.

In fact, one of them is a member of Wu-Tang Clan.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 18, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> While I was watching Signs and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a twist!




TechnoGypsy said:


> Very well.
> The agitation is purely mental. And if the mental side of him refuses the agitation to express itself, then express itself it will not. So it is possible that he's very agitated without him knowing (Mental defence mechanism?). The insanity ( or outsanity, whichever works) brought on by the suppressed agitation could be the thing that's breaking through to the conciousness, expressing itself in sudden noises.
> BUT the brain does not like that. So it created a cat in the mind's eye that 'looks' at the 'noise'. Effectively keeping Randy sane.



Such a sound assumption, of course! The conclusion almost came naturally, didn't it? But this only further begs the question,  "What color is the cat?" "Is the cat even a cat at all?" "Has the  essence of 'cat' become an amorphous safety net that tucks neatly around  the corners of not only his own psychosis, but the interpretations of  dealings with actual cats?" "Does this cat believe in the possibility  that the hokey-pokey is, in fact, _not_ what it's all about?" By  the Power of Grayskull, the routes of study are potentially endless! But  what does he think of all this? Surely he understands the importance of  research?




Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Ghosts exist.
> 
> In fact, one of them is a member of Wu-Tang Clan.



What a twist!


----------



## Ames (Jan 18, 2012)

Poor Randy is suffering from toxic mold poisoning. :V


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 18, 2012)

It's just leftover genetic memories from all that ADAM you've been shooting up.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2012)

guess you'd better find a new place to live before the ghosts kill you in your sleep.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Such a sound assumption, of course! The conclusion almost came naturally, didn't it? But this only further begs the question,  "What color is the cat?" "Is the cat even a cat at all?" "Has the  essence of 'cat' become an amorphous safety net that tucks neatly around  the corners of not only his own psychosis, but the interpretations of  dealings with actual cats?" "Does this cat believe in the possibility  that the hokey-pokey is, in fact, _not_ what it's all about?" By  the Power of Grayskull, the routes of study are potentially endless! But  what does he think of all this? Surely he understands the importance of  research?



Indeed by the power of Greyskull, this research is golden! Whatever the colour of the so called 'cat' is, it will give us insight to the deep inner workings of Randy's mind, even more so the manifestation of the mental fail-safe taking the form of a cat. I do commend your research, it is the work of brilliance.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 18, 2012)

bargarbutt said:


> For some reason I feel so peaceful when this happens.



Is it another "laser pointer" spambot? :>


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Is it another "laser pointer" spambot? :>


It's the third recent one isn't it?


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Well, I googled Matter Ghost and got absolutely nothing relevant.


Dont google it

Just trust a person with experience.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 18, 2012)

Matter ghost is just another way of describing these trans dimensional entities. A being can exist outside our perception and still exist. If theories of multiple dimensions can be called credible, then entities occupying those dimensions can be considered just as credible. 

Or maybe it's just... air pressure changes like wreth said?


----------



## Gillie (Jan 18, 2012)

I personally wouldn't entertain the idea of anything being a ghost, there is always an explanation. If you're curious just stay up and see what it is, investigate the area it is coming from. Record it if you can to get some other opinions if it's worrying you and you can't figure it out.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 18, 2012)

Record on a blank tape or something on low volume one night. Then play it back on loud volume and see if there are any sounds that shouldn't be.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I would like to say that it could be a cat or another animal, but if your cat isn't reacting badly.........
> 
> Sounds creepy, man. Do you have hollow walls? It could also be mice. I know that when I had mice, I heard all sorts of fucking creepy noises during the night, crackling noises (there was plastic wrapping beneath the floorboards apparently) and sometimes thudding. Though, a cat and mice under the same roof, laughable. As for the door, not sure what that could be, maybe that has something to do with the cat?



Try reading my post a couple posts down from my OP. I clearly stated that: 



> Every time I hear an odd, audible noise I always check to see if it's my cat but he is always near me or asleep.





Criminal Scum said:


> Could be bats, mice, your cat, or even pre-REM hallucinations or whatever you might call it. Matter ghost? No offense, but I think not.
> 
> I can't really give any insight on the supernatural because my desire for truth doesn't rest on a magical foundation.



As above.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 18, 2012)

I was in the kitchen a few minutes ago, just having returned from shopping, and I thought I heard a sound akin to a wolf whistle. I thought perhaps my housemate was home early and playing silly buggers, but it seems I was in fact alone. Could it be a ghost? Had I finally encountered one, and one with rather good taste? Goodness, if it can whistle, maybe it can communicate! The possibilities are staggering!

Then I decided it was probably just my clothing rubbing on the metal drawer handle.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2012)

It's the secret government mind control program!
Quickly! Get the tin-foil hats


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 18, 2012)

Worse, it's the secret government matter-ghost mind-control program! They brainwash matter-ghosts with HAARP and fluoridated toothpaste to make them steal out money and bring it to their jew cave.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey I'm not into ghosts or all that shit, but I'd like to thank Veeno for contributing the funniest posts I've seen in any thread for quite a while.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 18, 2012)

You need an old priest and a young priest.


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Hey I'm not into ghosts or all that shit, but I'd like to thank Veeno for contributing the funniest posts I've seen in any thread for quite a while.


What is funny?

Im being very serious.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 18, 2012)

Keep up the good work, private.


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Keep up the good work, private.


?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2012)

veeno said:


> What is funny?
> 
> Im being very serious.



That is what's funny.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 18, 2012)

Ghosts don't exist sorry, neither do werewolves or vampires or unicorns. There are no aliens on earth either, sorry.


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

Wreth said:


> Ghosts don't exist sorry, neither do werewolves or vampires or unicorns. There are no aliens on earth either, sorry.


Aliens?

Dont even get me fucking started!!!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes there is aliens. Depends on which ones you mean.


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

FUCKING ALINS


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2012)

I do believe in aliens, but I kind of doubt that we actually get visited by them. I believe that if we do find a planet with sentient life on it, it'll look more like earth during prehistoric times, with loads of animals, rather than humanoid beings.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2012)

Wreth said:


> Ghosts don't exist sorry, neither do werewolves or vampires or unicorns. There are no aliens on earth either, sorry.



1: Prove to me ghosts don't exist. It's okay to just blurt it out that they don't exist yet you have not done anything to back this up.

2: Just because aliens don't show themselves here on earth doesn't mean they don't exist.  If you think we are the only planet with any form of life on it then you have quite a narrow mind sir.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 18, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> 1: Prove to me ghosts don't exist.



>>Prove a negative. 

How about no?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> >>Prove a negative.
> 
> How about no?



Then why even bother coming her to debate if you are not going to back up your claims? You can't just say "ghosts don't exists just cause they don't" that isn't even an argument. 

The only reason you said no is because just like I can't prove that they do exist, you can't prove that they don't.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 18, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> 1: Prove to me ghosts don't exist. It's okay to just blurt it out that they don't exist yet you have not done anything to back this up.
> 
> 2: Just because aliens don't show themselves here on earth doesn't mean they don't exist.  If you think we are the only planet with any form of life on it then you have quite a narrow mind sir.



I said aliens don't exist on earth, not they dont exist at all.


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

And vampires.

Damn vampires.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 18, 2012)

Stop and think for a moment. 

One side wants proof that ghosts and whatnot exist and the other side wants proof that they don't? 



Both sides of the argument are as narrow minded as each other (note that I'm generalizing, not singling anyone out). For one thing, I wouldn't put Randy's situation completely beyond the possibility of a ghost, but at the same time I wouldn't come to that conclusion just because no other explanation seems apparent. 

Have you checked the walls? Are all the windows and doors closed when this happens?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Stop and think for a moment.
> 
> One side wants proof that ghosts and whatnot exist and the other side wants proof that they don't?
> 
> ...



I'm not being narrow minded at all. I just hate when people jump into a debate and say something doesn't exist and can not explain why. However I could explain why I believe that ghosts exist. I don't see the point in contributing to a debate if you can't actually say anything constructive. 

Internal doors are always open, my apartment door is always closed, Every time I do hear an odd noise the first thing I do look for is my cat, because I have known him to dissapear, I hear a noise and it turns out to be him, however on the occasions mentioned the cat was in my presence. Actually he was sat on the floor directly beside me.

I'm open minded, if an investigator came in here and after their investigation showed me what was causing it then I'd believe it was something paranormal, but as I can not explain or have an answer as to what it is to me it will remain as paranormal. 

My bedroom window is always open just a tiny bit in winter, however on the nights in question there was no wind.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 18, 2012)

Wreth said:


> I said aliens don't exist on earth, not they dont exist at all.


So it's...


----------



## Zydala (Jan 18, 2012)

You know I've experienced something really strange in my life. Won't go and say it was a ghost for certain, but it was sure weird.

In her old home, my GF used to claim to see a pair of ghost feet. She saw them once in the hallway underneath a night-light they placed, but it led up to nothing. Then they vanished. After that, she said she started hearing them run up above her room in the loft. I said okay sure that sounds cool and kind of just wrote it off.

Then one time I stayed over, and around 2-3 in the morning, suddenly someone was upstairs in the loft, running around. Like, REALLY running. Wham wham wham wham!

"The hell is that?" I asked her. She replied nonchalantly that it was the feet.

It was 3 in the morning, her family was asleep on the other side of the house (Their house is shaped like an "L", with her living on one side and the rest of the family on the other), her cats were in the room with us, and their dog had arthritis and couldn't get up the twisted iron stairs to the loft. So what the hell was it??


Don't mean to hijack the thread with my own story, but I mean... strange things happen sometimes. And I used to be sure they didn't but now I'm not. :\ so who knows


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 18, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm not being narrow minded at all. I just hate when people jump into a debate and say something doesn't exist and can not explain why. However I could explain why I believe that ghosts exist. I don't see the point in contributing to a debate if you can't actually say anything constructive.



Not constructive? Butthurt much? Didn't I just ask...



> Internal doors are always open, my apartment door is always closed, Every time I do hear an odd noise the first thing I do look for is my cat, because I have known him to dissapear, I hear a noise and it turns out to be him, however on the occasions mentioned the cat was in my presence. Actually he was sat on the floor directly beside me.
> 
> I'm open minded, if an investigator came in here and after their investigation showed me what was causing it then I'd believe it was something paranormal, but as I can not explain or have an answer as to what it is to me it will remain as paranormal.
> 
> My bedroom window is always open just a tiny bit in winter, however on the nights in question there was no wind.



...the questions you answered? 

Well here you go. If the window was open there is allowance for air flow, whether there was evident wind or not. Just because it was gusting doesn't mean it couldn't have been more subtle. Is your place old or fairly new? Because my house makes a lot of weird noises as well, for the longest time it creeped me out until I realized it was just the old section of floorboard near the bathroom where the support was more worn out and prone to buckling with temperature changes. You could have a similar thing here maybe? 

I am not discrediting the paranormal, in fact I place a lot of faith in animism, but that doesn't mean I will jump to an illogical conclusion at every oppurtunity. 

Was this post constructive enough for you? Or would you like an essay or something? :v


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> 1: Prove to me ghosts don't exist. It's okay to just blurt it out that they don't exist yet you have not done anything to back this up.
> 
> 2: Just because aliens don't show themselves here on earth doesn't mean they don't exist.  If you think we are the only planet with any form of life on it then you have quite a narrow mind sir.



1. Prove to me God exists. It's okay to just blurt it out that he doesn't exist yet you have not done anything to back this up.

2. Just because God doesn't show himself here on Earth doesn't mean that he doesn't exist. If you think we are all alone on this earth and not under his guidance then you are have quite a narrow mind, sir.

1. Prove to me Santa exists. It's okay to just blurt it out that he doesn't exist yet you have not done anything to back this up.

2. Just because Santa doesn't show himself on Christmas doesn't mean that  he doesn't exist. If you think we are all alone on this earth and not  under his benevolent gift giving guidance then you are have quite a narrow mind, sir.

1. Prove to me Bigfoot exists. It's okay to just blurt it out that he doesn't exist yet you have not done anything to back this up.

2. Just because Bigfoot doesn't show himself doesn't mean that  he doesn't exist. If you think that just because all we have of him are big feet impressions and dodgy photos that he doesn't exist, then you have quite a narrow mind, sir.











^See how silly you sound?

You, sir, are the one claiming something exists without proving full conclusive empirical proof. The onus of proof is on YOU, for trying to prove something's existence. Don't accuse the skeptics and don't lay your work on their lap.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2012)

Sai_Wolf said:


> ^See how silly you sound?
> 
> You, sir, are the one claiming something exists without proving full conclusive empirical proof. The onus of proof is on YOU, for trying to prove something's existence. Don't accuse the skeptics and don't lay your work on their lap.



How old are you? five or something?

He said they don't exist, where is his evidence? I have already given my examples of possibilities in this thread and I can give plenty more, yet not many have even tried to give me a logical explanation as to why I clearly heard a door, in my apartment, close twice within minutes of each other. How can we debate if only one side is doing any debating/evidence giving? that just makes it a one sided debate.

You guys can't prove their non existence so you are resorting to stupid childish behaviour. Santa clause was a piss poor example, every KNOWS he doesn't exist and never did. 

I'm trying to debate here, hence why I asked for his evidence, but you guys seem incapable of doing such a thing. At the very least debunk my claims. Don't just come here to act like a kid.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> He said they don't exist, where is his evidence?



Again, how do you honestly expect someone to prove a negative? 

Magical invisible unicorns exist and they feed on socks which is why you sometimes lose one. PROVE ME WRONG.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> I have already given my examples of possibilities in this thread and I can give plenty more, yet not many have even tried to give me a logical explanation as to why I clearly heard a door, in my apartment, close twice within minutes of each other. How can we debate if only one side is doing any debating/evidence giving? that just makes it a one sided debate.



Well first we'd need to know the layout of your place, any possible sources of drafts, locations of pets, frequency and strength of minor earthquakes in your area (including passing trucks, planes, trains, and other vehicles), how good your hearing is, any neighbours, the angle of the hinges (e.g if they slope), your mental state, if you were sleep-deprived, what (if any) existing medical conditions you have, medication taken... _then_ maybe some logical explanations could be put forward.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 19, 2012)

If we take the basic principles of physics, ghosts are pretty shakey when it comes to existing. Unless they don't obey Newton's laws (which absolutely EVERYTHING does).

Simply put : they can't cross walls and walk on the floor if they're made of matter because every action has an opposite reaction : so if the ghost can "walk" without going through the floor then it must apply some kind of force to the floor and the floor reciprocates, this way the ghost walks. But then it couldn't cross walls seeing as they'd apply a force to the wall and recieve an opposite reaction force.

It could work if they're made of energy though.

But if they're made purely of energy, they can't manipulate air to make the noises you describe, it takes matter to make air vibrate at frequencies and shit. Unless whatever energy they're made of turned into Sound Energy somehow but you can't just transform from one form of energy to the other with no repercussions.

And obviously if it was pure energy it couldn't bang the shit out of your walls and doors and shit. It would need to be matter to interact with matter.

And as everyone knows transforming matter into energy is kinda ridiculous on humans scales of mass, as even a small mass is a ridiculous amount of energy (because of how E=mcÂ² and cÂ² is pretty fucking huge ergo E quickly becomes fucking huge) and if you go energy to matter it takes a similarly huge amount of energy to make mass again. So a ghost can't just turn from ethereal energy to physical matter or vice versa.

I  damn well suck at physics but from the weak understanding I have of the matter that is damning evidence that ghosts don't work too well.

Unless you wanna go all paranormal and be like "bitch,  they're dead dudes they don't give a shit about physics" and then there's no point in even trying to argue. It's religious people Vs non religious people all over again.

super fast edit : yeah I agree with everyone like LK  and shit that it's the dude saying the thing is real that should be doing the work. I'm just typing this because I have a final in eight hours and I'm procrastinating.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Again, how do you honestly expect someone to prove a negative?
> 
> Magical invisible unicorns exist and they feed on socks which is why you sometimes lose one. PROVE ME WRONG.



That's not what I'm saying. What is stopping people from saying something like "Ghosts don't exists because........" There ahs to be a reason why people believe they don't exist, just like people have reasons they believe they do exist. Atheists have reasons why they believe God doesn't exist.





> Well first we'd need to know the layout of your place, any possible sources of drafts, locations of pets, frequency and strength of minor earthquakes in your area (including passing trucks, planes, trains, and other vehicles), how good your hearing is, any neighbours, the angle of the hinges (e.g if they slope), your mental state, if you were sleep-deprived, what (if any) existing medical conditions you have, medication taken... _then_ maybe some logical explanations could be put forward.



How my rooms sit in my flat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=234voL15RqE

At night my town is dead for traffic/people between the hours of 12am and 6am on most nights. I am mentally stable, I have very good hearing, I have uPVC double glazed window units, no drafts that I know of. I'm way too far away from the train station and the last train for the night is at 12:10am back to the city and starts again at about 6am. My neighbours directly below me are in bed by 10PM as one works as a postman and is up at 5am each morning, the neighbour across the hall is also in bed early along with everyone else, I am the only one who stays up until 2am at the latest in this building. I sleep fine every night, hardly ever sleep deprived. The only medication I take are two different pills for my diabetes but I have had experiences way before I was diagnosed and started taking the pills.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 19, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> That's not what I'm saying. What is stopping people from saying something like "Ghosts don't exists because........" There ahs to be a reason why people believe they don't exist, just like people have reasons they believe they do exist. Atheists have reasons why they believe God doesn't exist.



Because any visualizations/experiences/communication of/with ghosts are easily replicated without the need of an apparition being present. Ghosts and other spiritual beings exist universally through all cultures, but nearly none share similar roles or features (i.e. if they're friendly, evil, beings of nature or of heaven, etc). Given this, it's pretty safe to conclude that they were 'created' by human cultures to explain things that they had no means of explaining themselves at the time (psychedelic experiences, near-death experiences, and so forth).

So, therefore, "ghosts don't exist".


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the ghosts have infiltrated the ads on youtube and are implying your flat is a shit hole
You better invite Derek Acorah around to do some cleaning as soon as possible. This is serious shit you don't want to fuck around with.


What a waste of my 5000th post :[


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> That's not what I'm saying. What is stopping people from saying something like "Ghosts don't exists because........"



Because there's no way to disprove something that basically boils down to "Oh well it's magic". It doesn't matter how many things can be explained or physical laws explained, the answer is always "It was magic or some other dimensions and shit". 



Randy-Darkshade said:


> There ahs to be a reason why people believe they don't exist, just like people have reasons they believe they do exist. Atheists have reasons why they believe God doesn't exist.



Because it just doesn't make much sense. Even if only 10% of everyone that ever died becomes a ghost, there should be one in practically every house on the planet. With such vast amounts of them, why is the only evidence available a few shitty photographs and dodgy videos (that are frequently proven to be fakes anyway)? Why do all ghost stories seem to boil down to, "Oh this one time something made a noise/something moved a little but I didn't see what happened but it was totally a ghost"? It's not so much the reasons for them not existing, but the lack of reasons to think they _do._ 

Frankly, Occam's razor cuts the shit out of ghosts. Oh no, there was some kind of odd noise! Either:

A) A fleshy sack of water and neurons can somehow create some sort of extra-dimensional being that not only remains on the Earth (along its wild journey through space) but seemingly lives forever, yet requires no sustenance, and can freely dissipate into thin air, or walk through solid objects, can somehow impart kinetic energy to objects, interact with light so it may be seen, and do all of this while breaking numerous known laws of physics

OR

B) something fell over

Yeah no thanks, I'll go for B.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> How my rooms sit in my flat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=234voL15RqE
> 
> At night my town is dead for traffic/people between the hours of 12am and 6am on most nights. I am mentally stable, I have very good hearing, I have uPVC double glazed window units, no drafts that I know of. I'm way too far away from the train station and the last train for the night is at 12:10am back to the city and starts again at about 6am. My neighbours directly below me are in bed by 10PM as one works as a postman and is up at 5am each morning, the neighbour across the hall is also in bed early along with everyone else, I am the only one who stays up until 2am at the latest in this building. I sleep fine every night, hardly ever sleep deprived. The only medication I take are two different pills for my diabetes but I have had experiences way before I was diagnosed and started taking the pills.



Haha, I can't believe you actually went through all that. I could probably think of some more things if you like.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2012)

keler Keiser the basitin said:


> and i live in the "real silent hill"



And I'm Princess Celestia.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2012)

keler Keiser the basitin said:


> i live in a ghost town (the empty kind) so it is nickname



How can it be a ghost town if people live there?


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2012)

keler Keiser the basitin said:


> chirst i was just trying to see if the guy that made this thread would bleve me


  Next time, make the story believable and use proper punctuation.    To get back to the topic of ghosts, the only good ghost is a      G-G-G-G-LADIATOR GH-O-O-O-O-O-O-STTT!


----------



## Tao (Jan 20, 2012)

one time i was sitting in the bathroom then i saw a ghost
hi said the ghost
then he never again


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 20, 2012)

keler Keiser the basitin said:


> chirst i was just trying to see if the guy that made this thread would bleve me



It speaks volumes to your (lack of) intelligence to think anyone could believe what you said.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 20, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Everything LK said



I'm with him on this.


----------



## triage (Jan 20, 2012)

when i was little and i was sitting in my home's living room i looked at the staircase and saw a hand

aside from that my house isn't very spooky and there are no skeletons popping out of closets


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> How old are you? five or something?
> 
> He said they don't exist, where is his evidence? I have already given my examples of possibilities in this thread and I can give plenty more, yet not many have even tried to give me a logical explanation as to why I clearly heard a door, in my apartment, close twice within minutes of each other. How can we debate if only one side is doing any debating/evidence giving? that just makes it a one sided debate.
> 
> ...



Cry more, Randy. You sound like a Christian apologetic. Fuck, I dare say you sound like Rukh in that post.

This is the trouble that you lot run into. Ghost hunters, religious converters, religous apologetics, people who attempt to prove the supernatural, etc. You attempt to make us prove your work for you. YOU have made the assertion that ghosts exist.

I'll say that again. In bold. *You have made the assertion that Ghosts exist in this thread.*

Where's your proof Randy? Can you offer this thread something more than anecdotal evidence? Can you give us pictures of the afterlife? Can you give us something more concrete than a blurred set of dots on a shitty photograph? Can you give us a photo that wasn't obviously a double exposure? I'd want something more than "I heard a noise. MUST BE A GHOST."

You can not; else you would have done so already (Or so I assume, being as you're playing the "I JUST WANT AN HONEST DEBATE" card). Instead, you expect US, the skeptics, to do your work for you.

Atheists do not see the rationale, nor the need, for an existential being high in the sky. We find life's answers in Science and the world around us. Science is not a religion, nor a belief for us. It is a tool for answering our questions; not a dogma we must ascribe too or be punished.

I'll say it once more: The ONUS OF PROOF is on YOU, Randy. Not us. Don't you dare throw the debate card, when you; yourself, are not willing to do the work required to make your position solid.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 20, 2012)

keler Keiser the basitin said:


> i live in a ghost town (the empty kind) so it is nickname


The "Real Silent Hill" is based on a place called Centralia and it's in Pennsylvania. A constantly-burning underground fire caused all but like, 5 residents to leave. It doesn't have ghosts, it's just a safety hazard.

So unless you live there don't be dumb.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2012)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Cry more, Randy. You sound like a Christian apologetic. Fuck, I dare say you sound like Rukh in that post.



Thing is, I'm not crying. 



> This is the trouble that you lot run into. Ghost hunters, religious converters, religous apologetics, people who attempt to prove the supernatural, etc. You attempt to make us prove your work for you. YOU have made the assertion that ghosts exist.



I said I was open minded, but you obviously missed it in one of my previous posts.



> Where's your proof Randy? Can you offer this thread something more than anecdotal evidence? Can you give us pictures of the afterlife? Can you give us something more concrete than a blurred set of dots on a shitty photograph? Can you give us a photo that wasn't obviously a double exposure? I'd want something more than "I heard a noise. MUST BE A GHOST."



Never actually said it was a ghost. I titled the thread "ghosts" and described what I heard and found. In my OP I never said "I heard a noise it's definitely a ghost".



> You can not; else you would have done so already (Or so I assume, being as you're playing the "I JUST WANT AN HONEST DEBATE" card). Instead, you expect US, the skeptics, to do your work for you.



I'm not expecting anyone to do work for me, If people say ghosts don't exist then there has to be a reason behind their view. 




> I'll say it once more: The ONUS OF PROOF is on YOU, Randy. Not us. Don't you dare throw the debate card, when you; yourself, are not willing to do the work required to make your position solid.



If I did go through that and give solid reasons for the existence of ghosts and provided what I felt was good evidence, you as a skeptic would most likely sit there and disprove, or maybe debunk, is a better word, my alleged evidence which in my opinion would be an attempt to prove me wrong. 

I don't believe every video I have seen of alleged ghost activity is actually that, but I do believe some things can not be explained. I mean heck, there are shit tons of alleged ghost video's on youtube and 99% of what I have seen are obviously not real or easily explained.

I was more or less calling someone out for their reasons why ghosts don't exist, maybe saying prove it was the worst choice of words ever.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Thing is, I'm not crying.



Coulda fooled me with your tone throughout this thread.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> I said I was open minded, but you obviously missed it in one of my previous posts.



My arguments toward you are not based on how 'open minded' you are, so your statement is a non issue.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Never actually said it was a ghost. I titled the thread "ghosts" and described what I heard and found. In my OP I never said "I heard a noise it's definitely a ghost".



And yet, you've heavily implied throughout this thread that that's what you think it is. Someone even linked two earlier threads by you, in which you discuss your belief in ghosts.




Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm not expecting anyone to do work for me, If people say ghosts don't exist then there has to be a reason behind their view.



If you have read this thread, then you've seen the reasons why. But you keep making these baseless demands that we give you a reason behind our skepticisim, while ignoring that you yourself are the one asserting the existence of something you cannot prove.





Randy-Darkshade said:


> If I did go through that and give solid reasons for the existence of ghosts and provided what I felt was good evidence, you as a skeptic would most likely sit there and disprove, or maybe debunk, is a better word, my alleged evidence which in my opinion would be an attempt to prove me wrong.



So now it's the "There's no point in trying" excuse? That's awful generalist of you, to paint me with such a wide brush. And of COURSE I would try to disprove it. That's the whole entire point! You present evidence, it's evaluated. We come to a consensus. 99% of the time, the consensus is that the alleged evidence presented is bullshit. 



Randy-Darkshade said:


> I don't believe every video I have seen of alleged ghost activity is actually that, but I do believe some things can not be explained. I mean heck, there are shit tons of alleged ghost video's on youtube and 99% of what I have seen are obviously not real or easily explained.



I smell back pedaling. And of course there are things that cannot be explained...*yet*. That's the beauty of Science. It is a tool that lets us refine our theories and gain a broader understanding of the cosmos. There might be a rational explanation for the after life, we just might not have the technology and understanding to find out yet. Or it could all be bunk and we just fade into oblivion after we pass on. But it still holds that proof is needed, and the one making the assertion has to provide it.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> maybe saying prove it was the worst choice of words ever.



Won't argue with you there.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

Double post. How the hell'd that happen?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2012)

Sai_Wolf said:


> And yet, you've heavily implied throughout this thread that that's what you think it is. Someone even linked two earlier threads by you, in which you discuss your belief in ghosts.



Just because I believe in ghosts does not mean I believe that every weird noise I hear is caused by a ghost.





> If you have read this thread, then you've seen the reasons why. But you keep making these baseless demands that we give you a reason behind our skepticisim, while ignoring that you yourself are the one asserting the existence of something you cannot prove.



I asked one person, but everyone else butted in.





> So now it's the "There's no point in trying" excuse? That's awful generalist of you, to paint me with such a wide brush. And of COURSE I would try to disprove it. That's the whole entire point! You present evidence, it's evaluated. We come to a consensus. 99% of the time, the consensus is that in the case of the supernatural that the alleged evidence presented is bullshit.



You're twisting what I said. I'm not painting anyone with a brush, nor am I being generalist, nor am I playing the "no point trying" excuse. No one asked me to provide any form of proof. 




> I smell back pedaling. And of course there are things that cannot be explained...*yet*. That's the beauty of Science. It is a tool that lets us refine our theories and gain a broader understanding of the cosmos. There might be a rational explanation for the after life, we just might not have the technology and understanding to find out yet. Or it could all be bunk and we just fade into oblivion after we pass on. But it still holds that proof is needed, and the one making the assertion has to provide it.



I'm not fucking back pedaling. I'm not some stupid cunt who believes every video he's see's of some weird thing going on is a ghost.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I asked one person, but everyone else butted in.



Because you told him to prove a negative. You committed the fallacy of offloading the burden of proof onto him, when the burden is yours to carry.






Randy-Darkshade said:


> You're twisting what I said. I'm not painting anyone with a brush, nor am I being generalist, nor am I playing the "no point trying" excuse. No one asked me to provide any form of proof.



And I quote:



			
				You said:
			
		

> If I did go through that and give solid reasons for the existence of  ghosts and provided what I felt was good evidence, you as a skeptic  would most likely sit there and disprove, or maybe debunk, is a better  word, my alleged evidence which in my opinion would be an attempt to  prove me wrong.



You're essentially saying that it's not worth it and thereby assuming that I would not give you due process and I would not consider your evidence. That's making an awful big assumption about me, Randy. And it hurts your credibility to make such an excuse in the first place.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2012)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Because you told him to prove a negative. You committed the fallacy of offloading the burden of proof onto him, when the burden is yours to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not saying it's not worth it at all, you're assuming that is what I am saying. You certainly enjoying twisting peoples words don't you. I can't talk to people if all they are going to do is twist what I said to suit their side. I never said, at all, that I can not be arsed to sit here and show some alleged evidence. I also said it's "most likely" as a skeptic you would disprove my evidence, I never said it's what you would definitely do like you are implying I said. 

You're complaining about me making assumptions but you're doing a good job of it yourself.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm not saying it's not worth it at all, you're assuming that is what I am saying. You certainly enjoying twisting peoples words don't you. I can't talk to people if all they are going to do is twist what I said to suit their side. I never said, at all, that I can not be arsed to sit here and show some alleged evidence. I also said it's "most likely" as a skeptic you would disprove my evidence, I never said it's what you would definitely do like you are implying I said.
> 
> You're complaining about me making assumptions but you're doing a good job of it yourself.



And. I. Quote.



			
				You. Yes said:
			
		

> If I did go through that and give solid reasons for the existence of   ghosts and provided what I felt was good evidence, you as a skeptic   would most likely sit there and disprove, or maybe debunk, is a better   word, my alleged evidence which in my opinion would be an attempt to   prove me wrong.



That was your reason for not backing up your position. You didn't want to provide evidence because you felt that I would 'most likely' debunk it. There's an invisible "So what's the point?" to that quote, Randy. I can only interpret your words as you write them. If you feel that I'm 'twisting' your words, then perhaps it's a failure on your part in how you wrote your response?

"I can't talk to people if all they are going to do is twist what I said to suit their side" also sounds like you're trying to weasel your way out of the argument.

So be it, Randy. I don't want to keep repeating myself, so I'll bow out now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2012)

Sai_Wolf said:


> And. I. Quote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, I never once stated I did not want to provide evidence, again you assume that is what I meant. I will provide evidence when asked too, but as I said once already no one has asked me to provide any proof. All you are doing is putting words in my mouth, this is the reason I don't want to debate anything with you, you are making assumptions, wrong assumptions at that and putting words in my mouth. If anyone else wants to debate this topic further I will, but I wont with you.


----------

